# New puppy CGC?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Sounds good! I wonder if they will do anything like that for the KC training scheme, which is bronze, silver and gold at the moment.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds very cool and cute!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a great, fun program. Hope it gets lots of publicity. It seems like it would encourage new owners to enroll in a class and start off on the right foot ( so to speak).


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I will be doing a S.T.A.R. evaluation as my Puppy Kindergarten Class "graduation" beginning the first of the year. I think it will be great, and we will be giving it a lot of publicity.


----------

